# Rye grass hay



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok anyone here feed rye grass hay? The alfalfa ended up being $185 a ton :mad. The add says $90 a ton so I go and look at it. It looks real nice...so I ask "This is $90 a ton right?" and he replies "yes" so I say ok I will get a ton. Get it loaded and hand him the $90 and he says "Oh that was $185 the perenial (sp) is $90" :mad. Grrrrr....but I have a chance to get Rye grass hay for $90 a ton. So I am thinking (yes I paid the $185 for the alfalfa as I was to tired to argue) getting 3 tons of the rye grass and using that as roughage along side my alfalfa pellets when I revert back to that. I saw the rye grass and while it was a vibrant green it wasn't horrible looking either.

I am just curious if anybody here has used it and how they felt about it. Should I just suck it up and get the orchard grass for $285 a ton right now? (Really don't want to).

Justine


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

We have fed rye grass here with great results. A local dairyman feeds it. I am not sure if we are talking about the same thing as he only has it in the spring. Our goats love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm feeding some home grown rye grass hay this time with no troubles. My goats are eating it very well......I also have a small patch of rye grass growing right now that is about 8 inch high, and am letting my goats on it around noon everyday for a little mid day snack. 
There can sometimes be a little trouble with rye grass hay down here, because most of it has to be cut by May every year. We usually have wet weather in the springtime and it is hard to get it to dry out properly before being baled......this was not a problem at all this year with the drought and all. I would just make sure that it isn't moldy inside the bales.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

My girls.. and the boys.. just LOVE rye hay. I try to get some in the spring.. to hold them over till we can get some bamuda. It is great.. until it dries more as the months go by. Then it falls apart everywhere. Talk about the seeds.. man.. they get everywhere. But.. in the end.. it comes back real thick where they reseed (in the fall). 

Whim.. I plant rye for my girls too.. but last year could not get rye.. so ended up planting deer plot stuff. I did a double take.. as it is loaded with rye.. clover, wheat, and a bunch of other stuff I haven't a clue what is. But talk about goats pigging out on graze!!
Only way to go for me now..and it's much cheaper if you get it when the hunters are planting. 

Rett


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Rett.......The food plot mixes are really good. The basic blends are made up of 1, 2, or 3 types of rye.....at least 1 type of rye grass....wheat, winter oats, and usually a dusting of an annual clover like crimson clover, and some will have a little rape or kale added to it.
The downside of planting "buck blends" is that often you will pay for some ingrediants that won't perform very well in your type soil or weather conditions......the upside is that there is a wide enough spread in variety of seeds in these blends, that you are almost bound to hit good on several of them.


----------



## prairiecomforts (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow - and I thought hay prices were high around here! That is just crazy!! I used a little of the game mix to over plant on a small part of the pasture this past year and the girls really like it and did well on it. I am planning on doing a bigger area in the spring. Around here it is about the cheapest grass mix you can get.


----------

